# Anschaffung 20 Zoll Rad Orbea/Superior/Islabike



## uli_S5 (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

für meine Tochter (wird dieses Jahr 7) suche ich gerade ein neues 20" Rad. In der engeren Auswahl ist sind folgende Räder:

Orbea MX 20 Dirt:
279 Euro
Liegt Anbieter 10kg inkl Ständer. Das MX Team kommt farblich vermutlich nicht in Frage, auch wenn das Gewicht noch mal besser wäre.

Superior XC20
Kurbellänge 140mm
235 Euro
laut Anbieterinfo 9,9kg ohne Ständer)

Islabike Beinn Large
Etwa 400 Euro
<8kg

Folgende Fragen:
Welche Kurbellänge hat das Orbea?

Beim Orbea und Superior würde ich vermutlich Pedale, Reifen, Schläuche und Kurbel samt Innenlager tauschen; vielleicht noch Bremse und Schaltung. Zum Suntour XCT JR konnte ich keine Gewichtsinfo finden. Hat die mal jemand gewogen?
Wäre 152mm Kurbellänge OK (würde auf ein Kettenblatt mit 36 Zähnen umbauen)?
Das Islabike würde ich belassen. Allerdings liefern sie im Moment nicht nach Deutschland - mal sehen wie lange.

Das Orbea schein Triggerhebel für die Schaltung zu haben. Was ist besser für Kinder geeignet? Trigger oder GripShift (mag ich persönlich nicht)?

Wer kann sagen, ob die Räder Schraubkränze oder Kassetten verbaut haben?

Wie ermittle ich sinnvollerweise die Rahmengrösse? Bei Orbea und Superior sind die Infos eher rar. Wäre ab 7 schon 24 Zoll angebracht?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Meinung.

Grüsse,
Uli


----------



## Strich8 (23. Mai 2013)

Das Kania Twenty würde ich noch mit einbeziehen, das ist in Sachen Gewicht und Preis auf dem Niveau des Isla, gibt es aber bei vielen Händlern in DE. 

Unser Sohn hat seit April ein Twentyfour Large und das ist praxisgerecht ausgestattet und macht viel Freude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerRitter (23. Mai 2013)

Frog 55 http://www.frogbikes.com/lightweight-kids-bikes/frog55.aspx und Woom 4 http://www.woombikes.com/collections/startseite/products/4 (Kurbel ist 145mm lang) wären auch noch eine Option.


----------



## steff76 (23. Mai 2013)

uli_S5 schrieb:


> Zum Suntour XCT JR konnte ich keine Gewichtsinfo finden. Hat die mal jemand gewogen?



Habe letztens die SR-Suntour XCT JR T202 verbaut bzw. auch gewogen.
=> 943 Gramm bei 152mm Kurbellänge.

Grüße
Steffen


----------



## H1man (23. Mai 2013)

Moin, meine Tochter ist 7 ( Kleidergröße 114 ) und fährt seit ca. 8 Monaten ein Kania Twenty. Wir sind mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden. In unserem Bestand ( ;-) ) befinden sich noch ein Puky und ein Scott in 16". Wenn ich die minimalen Sitzhöhen der Räder vergleiche ergibt sich da fast kein Unterschied. Vielleicht lohnt sich doch ein Blick auf die Geometriedaten von 24" Rädern.......man könnte sich dann das 20" ersparen.

LG
Andreas


----------



## trolliver (24. Mai 2013)

Kleidergröße 114 ??

Hallo Uli,

Es sind bei den genannten Herstellern überall Kassettenkränze angebracht. Eine 152er Kurbellänge halte ich für deutlich zu lang für ein 20er Rad. Bzw., wenn sie paßt, dann doch schon ein 24er. Die Rahmengröße hängt von der Größe deiner Tochter bzw. ihrer Beinlänge ab.

Oliver


----------



## uli_S5 (24. Mai 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Kleidergröße 114 ??
> 
> Hallo Uli,
> 
> ...


 
Gestern mal gemessen. Grösse 118cm, Beininnenlänge 52cm. Damit definitiv noch ein 20er. Beim Superior ist eine 140er Kurbel verbaut, was für die Radgrösse zu lang ist. 120-125 wäre besser.
Preislich wäre beim Superior eine neue Kurbel mit passender Länge drin, wobei ich warscheinlich eine alte Kurbel kürzen (ggf lassen) würde. Würde sich IMHO vom Gewichtsaspekt am meisten lohnen.

Weiss jemand die Kurbellänge beim Orbea?

Wie sieht es mit der Schaltung aus? Grip Shift oder Trigger für Kinder?

Im Moment tendiere ich zum Superior, da es das preiswerteste Rad zu sein scheint und es zudem in der Wunschfarbe lila verfügbar ist.

Grüsse,
Uli


----------



## uli_S5 (27. Mai 2013)

Hat von Euch jemand das Rock Machine Surge 20 angesehen?

http://www.rockmachine.us/de/teens-kids/surge-20.html

Wird offenbar auch in Tschechien gebaut und sieht dem XC20 sehr ähnlich. Bei einem Anbieter in meiner Gegend gibt es das Rad für 199 Euro. Angeblich liegt das Gewicht bei 10,26 kg. Wäre doch gar nicht so schlecht, oder?

Grüsse,
Uli


----------



## markus964 (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo Uli,

das Surge scheint nach Foto eine sehr lange Kurbel zu haben und auch die Kassette mit 14-28 ist eher was fürs Flachland. Ansonsten für den Preis ein gutes Rad. Willst du es erst einmal so lassen oder direkt (wie oben geschrieben) erleichtern? (Stahllenker gegen Alu .....)
Und wenn ja, wo liegt das Zielgewicht? Unter 8 kg, wie bei Isla, wird dann teuer.

Grüße,
Markus


----------



## uli_S5 (27. Mai 2013)

markus964 schrieb:


> Hallo Uli,
> 
> das Surge scheint nach Foto eine sehr lange Kurbel zu haben und auch die Kassette mit 14-28 ist eher was fürs Flachland. Ansonsten für den Preis ein gutes Rad. Willst du es erst einmal so lassen oder direkt (wie oben geschrieben) erleichtern? (Stahllenker gegen Alu .....)
> Und wenn ja, wo liegt das Zielgewicht? Unter 8 kg, wie bei Isla, wird dann teuer.
> ...


 
Das mit der Kurbel ist mir auch aufgefallen. Sieht aus wie die Kurbel vom XC20 bei dem die Länge mit 140 angegeben ist. Besser wäre eine Kurbel mit 125mm.

Stahllenker ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen. Wäre sinnvollerweise zu tauschen.

Grundsätzlich würde nur Teile tauschen, die schnell zu tauschen sind. Vor allem der Umbau der Laufräder wäre mir zu viel Arbeit. Folgendes am Rad würde ich vermutlich tauschen:
- Schaltwerk
- Reifen & Schläuche
- Lenker
- Kurbel, wobei hier die Beschaffung nicht so einfach ist.
- Falls es vom Gewicht was bringt noch die Bremshebel

Insgesamt möchte ich aber nicht so viel Aufwand betreiben. 

Grüsse,
Uli


----------



## Y_G (27. Mai 2013)

Wenn du das alles tauscht bist du ja fast bei dem Preis von Kania umd Isla angekommen, aber bestimmt noch deutlich schwerer. Macht das wirklich Sinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

